# Hurricane SL air-shock overhaul



## SteveD (9 Jan 2009)

Can anybody identify the brand of adjustable air-shock that Challenge use on the Hurricane SL?

Need to obtain an refurb kit, as it's losing air, but none of my local outlets can identify the unit

tried contacting the company but no response

thanks Steve


----------



## bonj2 (9 Jan 2009)

ask the the fella at d-tek in cambridgeshire (Kevin) , he may know? (he knows a lot about recumbents)


----------



## BentMikey (9 Jan 2009)

Or try posting on BROL or the Challenge Google group - you should get a response from Paul.


----------



## SteveD (9 Jan 2009)

thanks for this

contact number or email for D-Tek?

steve


----------



## Riding in Circles (9 Jan 2009)

Have you tried any of the Challenge dealers?


----------



## bonj2 (9 Jan 2009)

SteveD said:


> thanks for this
> 
> contact number or email for D-Tek?
> 
> steve



*D.Tek HPV's*

Main St, Little Thetford, Ely, Cambridgeshire CB6 3HA 
Tel: * 01353 648177 *


----------



## SteveD (10 Jan 2009)

Catrike UK said:


> Have you tried any of the Challenge dealers?



yep. Bikefix and London Recumbents. No response unfortunately.

To be honest I bought the Hurricane secondhand and am not sure I actually like it.... compared to my RatRacer SL (FWD) it's so bloody twitchy, I think I only realised the brilliance of Burrows design by trying an alternative

hey, what's delivery like on the 'CATRIKE 900'.... really like the look of that...


----------



## SteveD (10 Jan 2009)

Ben_3 said:


> *D.Tek HPV's*
> 
> Main St, Little Thetford, Ely, Cambridgeshire CB6 3HA
> Tel: * 01353 648177 *




thanks ben, i'll check them out


----------



## Riding in Circles (10 Jan 2009)

SteveD said:


> yep. Bikefix and London Recumbents. No response unfortunately.
> 
> To be honest I bought the Hurricane secondhand and am not sure I actually like it.... compared to my RatRacer SL (FWD) it's so bloody twitchy, I think I only realised the brilliance of Burrows design by trying an alternative
> 
> hey, what's delivery like on the 'CATRIKE 900'.... really like the look of that...



Three weeks, I assume you mean 700? There are a few tweeks on the 2009, including increased rear tyre clearance to increase the range of tyres you can use, runs nice with Kojaks all round.


----------



## BentMikey (10 Jan 2009)

Try David at ligfiets in Scotland - he gives *really* good service and is very responsive. I couldn't recommend him more.


----------



## Riding in Circles (10 Jan 2009)

I don't understand why recumbent dealers don't give better service, I've always believed service is the key to business, sure we are a bit more niche and can be under pressure a bit more at times but we should always respond to people, even if they are not customers now, they may be in the future.


----------



## BentMikey (10 Jan 2009)

Catrike UK said:


> I don't understand why recumbent dealers don't give better service, I've always believed service is the key to business, sure we are a bit more niche and can be under pressure a bit more at times but we should always respond to people, even if they are not customers now, they may be in the future.



I totally agree, there are some really sucky dealers out there. OTOH, it's such a pleasure to deal with you, you're just as good as David IMO.


----------



## Riding in Circles (10 Jan 2009)

BentMikey said:


> I totally agree, there are some really sucky dealers out there. OTOH, it's such a pleasure to deal with you, you're just as good as David IMO.



I bet you say that to all the boys.


----------



## SteveD (12 Jan 2009)

I have found out the Challenge air-shock is not servicable. Fair enough, as the replacement item from London Recumbents is just £90.

Thanks for the advice anyway, guys.....


----------



## Riding in Circles (12 Jan 2009)

SteveD said:


> I have found out the Challenge air-shock is not servicable. Fair enough, as the replacement item from London Recumbents is just £90.
> 
> Thanks for the advice anyway, guys.....



I understand they are a standard spec shock, so perhaps the time is right to replace it with a serviceable unit.


----------



## SteveD (12 Jan 2009)

Catrike UK said:


> I understand they are a standard spec shock, so perhaps the time is right to replace it with a serviceable unit.




yes I know, but that would be a more expensive option - I'm not sure if I'm keeping the machine - I need to just get it servicable so I can evaluate the ride - my current thinking is I'd rather like to add another trike to the stable. 
I had a Windcheeta before ....incidentally, how does the CatTrike 700 compare?


----------



## SteveD (12 Jan 2009)

Catrike UK said:


> I understand they are a standard spec shock, so perhaps the time is right to replace it with a serviceable unit.




yes I know, but that would be a more expensive option - I'm not sure if I'm keeping the machine - I need to just get it servicable so I can evaluate the ride - my current thinking is I'd rather like to add another trike to the stable. 
I had a Windcheeta before ....incidentally, how does the CatTrike 700 compare?


----------



## Riding in Circles (12 Jan 2009)

SteveD said:


> yes I know, but that would be a more expensive option - I'm not sure if I'm keeping the machine - I need to just get it servicable so I can evaluate the ride - my current thinking is I'd rather like to add another trike to the stable.
> I had a Windcheeta before ....incidentally, how does the CatTrike 700 compare?



I used to own a Wincheeta, I went from that to a Catrike Speed which was faster for me, the 700 is the fastest trike I have ever ridden.


----------

